# NYC June 21 or 22



## gic

Marko Tsourkan and I are getting together for either dinner or lunch in Manhattan on the 21st or the 22nd and (a)wanted some suggestions and (b)wanted to know if anyone wanted to join us...


----------



## larrybard

I heard The Crooked Knife at 14th has a pretty good chef. Or at least used to.


----------



## gic

Is Sachem still there??


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

gic said:


> Is Sachem still there??



Son is there, I just visited Crooked Knife on Wednesday last week. Didn't have to look at the menu, I just asked the chef to send over whatever he wanted to make. 

Great atmosphere and great food. That would be a great place to visit again.

M


----------



## Dream Burls

I'd love to join you, but could only make it Sunday for dinner. If that's what you decide, please let me know. Otherwise, have fun.


----------



## rogue108

I would like to join if I am being invited. I haven't seen Marko in years.


----------



## mattrud

Marko loves to go out. I would join if i could.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

mattrud said:


> Marko loves to go out. I would join if i could.



You guys excel at what you do, and there is no better reason to visit your places periodically. 

Andrew, yeah, keep an eye on this thread for details. Sunday at Crooked Knife is easier to get a table, according to Son. 

M


----------



## ThEoRy

I might be able to swing a Sunday. Rogue if you need a ride or something, let me know.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

ThEoRy said:


> I might be able to swing a Sunday. Rogue if you need a ride or something, let me know.



That would be cool, if you can make it Rick.


----------



## gic

So we decided 8:00PM on Sunday the 22 at the Crooked Knife,assuming they will have us!
If you plan on coming, PM me so I can get a count??


----------



## gic

Looking for a final count :- )


----------



## rogue108

I am in.


----------



## ThEoRy

I think I can do this.


----------



## NY-Chef

I just shot Marko a email, I'm in if this happens, got a present for son if he's working... Wait he's always working


----------



## gic

OK up to 6, hopefully they can fit us in...


----------



## sachem allison

welcome gentleman. Don't expect fancy. I don't do that anymore. we define rustic here.lol simple and well simple.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

sachem allison said:


> welcome gentleman. Don't expect fancy. I don't do that anymore. we define rustic here.lol simple and well simple.



I am very found of your "simple" stuff. So no worries, you will most certainly exceed people's expectations. And you have plenty of time to prepare.


----------



## Dream Burls

gic said:


> Looking for a final count :- )


i'll be there.


----------



## ThEoRy

sachem allison said:


> welcome gentleman. Don't expect fancy. I don't do that anymore. we define rustic here.lol simple and well simple.



Dude I like cheese stuffed bacon wrapped hot dogs stuffed inside cheesesteaks tempura fried till crispy and seasoned with ranch a packet.


----------



## gic

Son, I think we are six, should i call the restaurant and make the reservation?

( looking forward to meeting you in person, still owe you one for that tip about scoring a ticket for the food show :- ) )


----------



## Dream Burls

ThEoRy said:


> Dude I like cheese stuffed bacon wrapped hot dogs stuffed inside cheesesteaks tempura fried till crispy and seasoned with ranch a packet.


I'll bring the Rolaids.


----------



## NY-Chef

See you guys soon


----------



## Dream Burls

Wow, what a night. Three plus hours of good food, good company and looking at and talking about knives and other things. There were almost as many knives on the table last night as there were at the ECG the other week. I can only imagine what some of the patrons were thinking with that arsenal lying there.

A special thanks to Son, our most gracious host. You outdid yourself. Thank you my friend.

It would really be great if some other chefs in the area would consider hosting nights like this. I tried to start just such gatherings many months ago with a post, but it didn't get off the ground. Maybe this time?


----------



## WildBoar

Wow, 3 hours being entertained by Son? That makes for a truly memorable evening! As far as getting other KKF cooks to host, in my experience the best thing is for you to pick a couple, reach out to them, and do the bulk of the legwork yourself. These guys are usually too busy to worry about drumming up people, etc., but always seem to excel at handling whatever size group you can organize, often following a 'chef's choice' type of menu.


----------



## NY-Chef

Great time the dinner table atmosphere made for a whirlwind of in going conversations, great stuff. Son was great, Marko him and I went and had some late night stale donuts after...nothing like a downtown donut shop at 1am. Hope to see you guys soon.
Rick at last ones sneaking out by ourselves...although we did all close the place.


----------



## gic

It was awesome indeed, Son was a great host and the new (only 3 weeks on the job she said), very sweet waitress handled a bunch of knife nuts with great aplomb.Food was awesome, ribs to die for. Got to meet a bunch of people and pick up my new extra long nakari that Marko made for me - I'll post pictures of that beauty when I get home


----------



## NY-Chef

gic said:


> I'll post pictures of that beauty when I get home



Of the waitress or the nakari?
I'm a sucker for the Irish girls


----------

